# Considering building a custom force...



## Xabre (Dec 20, 2006)

And no, I don't really think this would go in the modeling section. Anyway, let me explain.

I love finding models for this game that look cool, and then using them for something other than their intended purpose. (I use Ahriman Models as 'warmagi'... Obliterator rules)

In this case, after perusing some of the models that are out lately, my current thought involves building some form of 'count as' army, probably only large enough for a Kill Team or Combat Patrol size game.

My current Fascination is with the Terminator Chaplain model; the skull head and the ornate armor is impressive. I'm also liking the Honor Guard models that come with the Ultramarine Special (I can't remember his name, and don't care for the model).

Now, I can't use these models in Combat Patrol as given, because 2+ saves aren't allowed (the Ancient, Champion, and Terminator all have 2+)... but I've been considering making a heretical chapter based around the eagle iconagraphy on the Honor Guard, and the Terminator. Something like a 'Dark Phoenix' or similiar.

As for the Chaplain? Well I'm thinking he'd make a great Dark Apostle, even though the Word Bearer rules are out the window.

So here are my thoughts.

Terminator Chaplain (he'd end up 3+/4+ and a larger base than needed).
Something along the lines of 4 or 5 Honor Guard marines.
A Champion.
An Ancient.

This should leave me enough points for something in the 'light' vehicle department; if I'm right Dreadnoughts are too heavily armored, so probably a rhino or Heavy Bolter armed Razorback... or maybe more troops, such as jet packs... I don't know. Have to find more models that would be cool to put together.

Where am I going with this post? Not entirely sure. Guess I was just talking outloud and wanted to know what people thought of the idea? Since Chaplains don't exist in Chaos, it'd have to be a 'counts as' Space marine army...


----------



## Cadian81st (Dec 24, 2006)

Sounds cool, custom armies are always more fun imho. You're right about the dread, they're too heavily armored to take, but a heavy bolter razorback is a killer in combat patrol. Any ideas as what you'd proxy them for?


----------

